# Shopmade pin router?



## DanSullivan (Mar 14, 2009)

New member intro: I just learned about routerforums.com. I am a hobbyist woodworker, a dentist by profession, now gradually spending a bit less time in the office with the intention of spending more time in the woodshop.

Just now I am trying to figure out a way to rig up something to function like a pin router ... I'm thinking either completely shopmade, or maybe rigging something up using an old radial arm saw (there seem to be a lot of them for sale, cheap, on CraigsList these days, but only big expensive heavy duty pin routers). 

My present need is just light duty surface routing, following some intricate patterns. Even my little Bosch Colt 1hp router is more than adequate power-wise, plus I picture it might be the easiest to attach & secure to a shopmade over-arm.

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

This just one way to make one 
http://www.routerforums.com/89891-post9.html

========



DanSullivan said:


> New member intro: I just learned about routerforums.com. I am a hobbyist woodworker, a dentist by profession, now gradually spending a bit less time in the office with the intention of spending more time in the woodshop.
> 
> Just now I am trying to figure out a way to rig up something to function like a pin router ... I'm thinking either completely shopmade, or maybe rigging something up using an old radial arm saw (there seem to be a lot of them for sale, cheap, on CraigsList these days, but only big expensive heavy duty pin routers).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want to build a dedicated overarm router here is the parts breakdown on one from Popular Woodworking Magazine.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Dan,
I'd get Hylton's book, *Woodworking with the Router*. There are a few over arm systems described and illustrated. Plus 100s of other router jigs and tips.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the forum, good to have you here.


----------

